# How to post questions correctly?



## jemail (Aug 1, 2018)

Hello,

I posted a question in the Storage sub forum, but it has disappeared. It was waiting on admin approval before being made public.
What are the restrictions on posting questions?
If a post is not approved do you get an email saying this?

Many Thanks


----------



## Crivens (Aug 1, 2018)

Well, we have day jobs and (shock, horror) families which tie up some (most) of the 24h day. Please be patient.


----------



## jemail (Aug 2, 2018)

Crivens 
Thank you for your reply.
When my post disappeared I wondered if it had been deleted because I had violated forum rules somehow. Thankfully that was not the case.


----------

